
AMD Listened to us, and added a PSP disable option in their new AGESA version - panny
https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/7i6kl7/amd_listened_to_us_and_added_a_psp_disable_option/
======
hguhghuff
I heard the NSA can secretly reenable it even on switched off machines via
mind control.

